# Katy CCA Banquet - June 14



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I have banquet tickets and tickets for the 15 gun raffle.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Coming soon


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Just a few weeks away


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Next week!

A few of the 15 gun, raffle tickets left.

And we are having a special AR15 raffle.

Come one, come all!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any Gun raffle tickets left?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Tomorrow eve!

Still a few gun raffle tickets.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm gonna win!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone from 2cool get lucky?


----------

